
Indie Game Cuphead Is Headed to Tesla Vehicles in August - MintChocoisEw
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/27/hit-indie-game-cuphead-is-headed-to-tesla-vehicles-in-august/
======
Causality1
>A limit of available onboard storage will be solved by allowing added game
storage via USB, so that Tesla owners will be able to add flash drives to hold
more downloaded games.

I'm surprised Teslas don't come with a sizable SSD or at least a MicroSD slot
somewhere.

